# Jerkbait colors???



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

So, I throw jerkbaits a lot on the Ohio river for smallies, and do pretty well. But can't seem to get them going in the lakes worth a darn! I wanna start playing with different colors and brands and was wondering what most of you lean towards? Currently, I throw mostly lucky craft, and rapala x-raps. And do to the smallmouths nature, most of them are either translucent colors or "chartreuse-ish" colors... clown being my favorite. What should I look into? (Muskingum lakes area)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

sounds like you need to get a little more shad color in your jerkbait mix. I have not fished for bass with jerks in lakes much. But I have torn them up in quarries in moderately clear water and I did best on chrome black back orange belly. The pointer style jerks are my favorite for bass. They are more erratic and I like the thicker profile and castabilty. To me in stained water you need flash to help bring in the fish and alot of manufactures are going away from the flashy baits and making alot of the clear ghost colors.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I wish I could help I don't fish those lakes much only clear fork and pearl is best when water is dirty and a natural shad color when water is clean I carry a bunch of different brands the kvd jerk baits are nice when the fish are 8-10 ft the xraps run a little shallower on heavier line I like to use mono so the line isn't pulling the lure down mono will help them suspend nice and even I have tried them with flouro and catch some fish but seems to be more effective for me with mono


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The only KVD one I have is the pro blue (clear/blue back). Gonna make a trip to field and stream in Pa. on Saturday. I'm going to scour through the jerkbait rack.... might get pretty expensive... anyone have and experience with the jackall jerkbaits? I use a lot of their other baits and the quality has always been great. Gotta believe the jerkbaits would be the same...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love jackall products have not tried the jerk baits but your rite on everything else is top quality let me know how they are if you grab a couple good luck this wknd


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I fish a variety of jerkbaits, but lean heavily on husky jerks and pointers. I feel like those two baits give me a nice starting point between subdued or erratic action. Most of what I fish is either chrome, baitfish patterns with white bellies/dark backs, or a transparent/ghost pattern. I'll start with baitfish patterns on cloudy days or murky water, chrome on sunny days, and ghost patterns in the clearest/brightest situations.

The Jackall squad minnow reminds me a lot of a pointer.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The Ghost said:


> I fish a variety of jerkbaits, but lean heavily on husky jerks and pointers. I feel like those two baits give me a nice starting point between subdued or erratic action. Most of what I fish is either chrome, baitfish patterns with white bellies/dark backs, or a transparent/ghost pattern. I'll start with baitfish patterns on cloudy days or murky water, chrome on sunny days, and ghost patterns in the clearest/brightest situations.
> 
> The Jackall squad minnow reminds me a lot of a pointer.


Great info guys! I'm gonna give it another go on Sunday... I just hope I can cast one into that wind they're calling for...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any of you guys play with perch and bluegill patterns?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here in NC, I have done best with Lucky Craft pointers in "ghost shad" or "Citrus shad" colors, in winter when water temps are 40-49 degrees.
Once the water hits 50, I turn to the Smithwick "Rattlin' Rogue", in avocado color. Mid February through the first of April, it's worked very well for me. Most fish that hit that bait are good fish.
Almost forgot what I caught my best jerkbait fish on, an eight pounder on a Lucky Craft "Stacee" in Tennessee shad color.
And I love the X Rap for post spawners.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys! I picked up a lucky craft pointer 100 in gizzard shad. That paint job is off the hook! Hooked and lost 1 smallie on it Sunday at Piedmont. Just couldn't get a feel for it in the 40mph winds, so I didn't throw it long. But, that one bite gave me a bunch of confidence in it for future use...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

